# Results from Maizie's and Fiona's CGCA tests



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Hope this attachment works!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That all does make a marvelous day indeed! Congratulations everyone.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations!!! You deserve to be proud of Fiona and Zooey. Well done!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

To MAIZIE & FIONA.......



AND

TO ZOOEY........................


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratulations to you, Maizie, and Fiona !!! That is just great. Happy Birthday and Gotcha Day, Zooey!! Such a lovely family.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Way to go!! Congratulations to Fiona and Maizie for a job well done! And congratulations to you for acquiring a little honey like Zooey!


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

Woohoo!! Nice job Maizie and Fiona!!

Happy gotcha day to Zooey


----------



## Sanic (Oct 22, 2015)

That's awesome!! Congrats to you, Maizie, and Fiona!!


----------

